# Norwegian Jade and the Ocean



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 28, 2017)

NCLs Norwegian Jade at the Cruise Ship Terminal behind the Halifax VIA Station.....towers above the Ocean Oct 18, 2017.

Here's a Streetview link of Terminal and Station Area with a long Ocean:

https://goo.gl/maps/KvhESrxCBZw


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 28, 2017)

Maritime Bus shares the VIA Station and is adjacent to CNs former Hotel Nova Scotian.now a Westin. Besides the Norwegian Jade.... Serenade of the Seas was also in port that day.


----------



## railiner (Oct 28, 2017)

Great shots! I usually visit your port every year on a cruise, and make a daily pilgrimage to that spot you shot from....with the Atlantic Market just behind you...


----------



## railiner (Nov 29, 2017)

Just took another look at your photo's, and the RCCL ship in that last one, is the Serenade of the Seas....


----------

